# The New Beginning of Kameya Habitats



## kameya (May 21, 2012)

My family had recently moved to a new home here in Orange County, and luckily we were also able to transfer most my turtles and tortoises with us to the new place. I am very happy with the new backyard we got, and now I had to pull up my sleeves and put on my sombrero to build and setup different habitats for each species.

Here are a few photos of the new yard for the turtles and tortoises, and I will spend the next two weekends to setup the habitats...

Patio cover with flower garden just right outside of the kitchen area...






The flower garden with the existing pre-formed pool...love the pre-formed pool as I can drop one of my tortoises in there right away... ^_^





The backyard lawn with concrete planters on the sides and middle area...





I will post some more photos of the habitats next week once I put some works onto it...


----------



## ascott (May 21, 2012)

Very nice canvass ....look forward to additional pics....


----------



## lynnedit (May 22, 2012)

Lucky, what a set up to start with!


----------



## Jacob (May 22, 2012)

Congratulations!
Very nice, where in orange county if you dont mind me asking?
I just moved recently but i lived in Whittier 18 years of my life, in la county.


----------



## kameya (May 23, 2012)

Jacob said:


> Congratulations!
> Very nice, where in orange county if you dont mind me asking?
> I just moved recently but i lived in Whittier 18 years of my life, in la county.



Cypress...


----------



## wellington (May 23, 2012)

Please don't drop the poor thing in the prefab, a nice soft release would be much better   just kidding. You have some fun work ahead of you. Can't wait to see finished projects. Include the torts loving it


----------



## kameya (Jun 11, 2012)

*The New Kameya Habitats*

Here are the new looks of the Kameya Habitats...

The Entrance...










The overall looks of the Kameya Garden...from right to left I've got 4 different habitats setups...











The Spotted Turtles waterland tub...










Box Turtles meadow...










Kameya Villa...I've cleaned out some of the plants in the pre-fab tub to make the area more suitable for my star tortoise...




















Lastly, the big water turtles tank...it housed a few koi, RES, and map turtles....










This is where I would sit every morning and afternoon by the habitats to spend times with my turtles and tortoises...





more to come on backyard habitats...

I've also got two habitats setup inside my mini strawberry garden in the backyard...





I got two habitats setup using the raised-bed garden frame...pretty easy to install and will endure the outdoor conditions...










The bigger habitat housed a pair of the Hermann Tortoises...




















And the smaller one housed a young Greek Tortoise I recently acquired from a local Petsmart store...











Now I can finally sit back and relax in my patio chair and enjoy my newly finished Kameya Habitats.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 11, 2012)

Everyone looks really happy!!!


----------



## ascott (Jun 11, 2012)

Very cool...where did you get the raised flower bed pieces? I usually see wood material...I like the composite material much better....


----------



## bigred (Jun 11, 2012)

Fullerton checking in here, Everything looks great. I like the paint tray liner for a water dish


----------



## ascott (Jun 12, 2012)

> I like the paint tray liner for a water dish



I agree with Fullerton....


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 12, 2012)

Very nice! It gives the instant feeling of wanting to just stop everything and sit down for a few to relax and enjoy.


----------



## Zamric (Jun 12, 2012)

The real problem is getting up from the relaxation part and getting back to work!


----------



## kameya (Jun 12, 2012)

ascott said:


> Very cool...where did you get the raised flower bed pieces? I usually see wood material...I like the composite material much better....



Thanks for the compiment...I found the raised garden bed on the Amazon website, and you can get free shipping from Amazon for this big merchandise. It is very easy to put together, and the wall is about 11" high, so it's a quick and easy way to build an outdoor pen for your small tortoises.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZWNPBQ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## ascott (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you...


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 12, 2012)

Zamric said:


> The real problem is getting up from the relaxation part and getting back to work!



 There is that.


----------



## kameya (Jun 12, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> > The real problem is getting up from the relaxation part and getting back to work!
> ...



It's a good thing the patio is just outside of the kitchen, so my wife can find me right away when it's time for dinner... ^_^


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 12, 2012)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## turtlesailor (Jun 12, 2012)

You're backyard looks so amazing! I hope one day I can afford to buy my own house! I want to go back raising tortoise again.


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow, you did a great job! At least your wife always knows where you are


----------



## Carlos83 (Jul 15, 2012)

Fontana checking in  ! Really nice set ups you got there great job bro ! !


----------

